#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Καθορισμός τιμών μονάδας επιφανείας οικοδομικών έργων

## Xάρης

Εκδόθηκε η ΚΥΑ με την οποία καθορίζονται οι τιμές μονάδος επιφανείας (Μ2) των οικοδομικών έργων σε κάθε Περιφέρεια.
Είναι το ΦΕΚ 59/25.01.2012 το οποίο μπορείτε να το βρείτε και *ΕΔΩ*.

Αναλυτικότερα:
Καθορίζονται οι τιμές μονάδος επιφανείας, οι συντελεστές επιφανείας για κάθε είδος οικοδομικού έργου καθώς και ο τρόπος προσδιορισμού του προϋπολογισμού της νόμιμης αμοιβής.Οι Τιμές Αφετηρίας για κάθε Περιφέρεια της χώρας ανακοινώνονται τον Ιανουάριο κάθε χρόνου και ισχύουν για ένα χρόνο από την ημερομηνία ανακοινώσεώς τους.
Η ανακοίνωση γίνεται με πράξη του Υπουργού Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων που εκδίδεται μετά από γνώμη του ΤΕΕ και αναρτάται στην ιστοσελίδα της Γενικής Γραμματείας Δημοσίων Έργων (ΓΓΔΕ) και του ΤΕΕ και δημοσιεύεται στο Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο του ΤΕΕ.Για τη σύνταξη των προϋπολογισμών των ιδιωτικών οικοδομικών έργων εφαρμόζεται Ενιαία Τιμή Αφετηρίας σε όλη τη χώρα που προκύπτει από τον αριθμητικό μέσο όρο των τιμών αφετηρίας ανά Περιφέρεια που ανακοινώνονται κάθε χρόνο πολλαπλασιαζόμενο επί συντελεστή Φ και στρογγυλοποιούμενο στην πλησιέστερη ακέραιη μονάδα.
Η τιμή του συντελεστή Φ ορίζεται σε 0,825.Κατά την πρώτη εφαρμογή της απόφασης αυτής (από την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσής της έως 31.01.2013) η Eνιαία Tιμή Aφετηρίας (ΕΤΑ) για όλη τη χώρα ανακοινώνεται ότι είναι: 
ΕΤΑ = Σ(ΤΑ)/13 x Φ = 909,06 x 0,825 = 750 ευρώ.Για την καταβολή των εισφορών, κρατήσεων και λοιπών δικαιωμάτων που υπολογίζονται επί των αμοιβών Μηχανικών η ΕΤΑ πολλαπλασιάζεται επί συντελεστή 0,15.Για την καταβολή των εισφορών, κρατήσεων και λοιπών δικαιωμάτων που υπολογίζονται επί του προϋπολογισμού των έργων η ΕΤΑ πολλαπλασιάζεται επί συντελεστή 0,06.

*Πηγή:* Ενημερωτικό email της Civiltech

----------

ALIKI, engant

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με τα νέα δεδομένα, η ισχύουσα Ενιαία Τιμή Αφετηρίας (ΕΤΑ) είναι 750¤.

Για τον υπολογισμό όμως του προϋπολογισμού για τον καθορισμό των νομίμων αμοιβών επί των οποίων στη συνέχεια θα υπολογίζουμε τις εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%) και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3%), χρησιμοποιείται συντελεστής 0,15.
Άρα η ΕΤΑ διαμορφώνεται σε 750*0,15=*112,50¤* μικρότερη της ισχύουσας των 118¤.

Για τον υπολογισμό του προϋπολογισμού για τον καθορισμό των άλλων εισφορών του έργου, ΚΗ' υπέρ δήμου κ.λπ., χρησιμοποιείται συντελεστής 0,06.
Άρα η ΕΤΑ διαμορφώνεται σε 750*0,06=*45,00¤* μεγαλύτερη της ισχύουσας των 44¤.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 11:59 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 11:51 ----------

Παρατηρούμε επίσης ότι έχει μειωθεί ο συντελεστής έργου (ΣΕ) για τις α*ντικαταστάσεις στέγης* από 0,30 σε *0,20*.

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον η κατηγορία "Αποθήκες". Αναφορά γίνεται μόνο σε αγροτικές αποθήκες.
Παλιότερα οι αποθήκες είχαν συντελεστή 0,65 όπως τα βιομηχανικά και βιοτεχνικά κτήρια.

----------

josif1976

----------


## Xάρης

Με τα παραπάνω και με τις αλλαγές στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, περισσότερα διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*, μπαίνει το νερό στο αυλάκι όσο αφορά την απελευθέρωση των αμοιβών των μηχανικών κατά το άρθρο 7 του Ν.3919/11.

Πλέον θα εκδίδονται από το διαδικτυακό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ εντολές πληρωμής με την συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή που μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική της νόμιμης, θα καταθέτουμε τις αμοιβές μας στην ΕΤΕ κατά τα γνωστά χωρίς πρόβλημα αν η συμφωνηθείσα είναι μικρότερη της νόμιμης και θα παρακρατείται αυτόματα η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ, οπότε δεν θα χρειάζεται να τρέχουμε στο ΤΕΕ παρά μόνο για το συμφωνητικό.

*Προσοχή συνάδελφοι!*
Αν στις πολεοδομίες σας ζητούν αμοιβές ίσες με τις νόμιμες, ενημερώστε τους ότι αυτό έχει αλλάξει με την §1 του άρθρου 7 του Ν.3919/11.
Οι νόμιμες δεν είναι ελάχιστες αλλά αμοιβές επί των οποίων υπολογίζονται οι διάφορες εισφορές και κρατήσεις.
Αν δεν πείθονται ζητήστε να μιλήσετε με τον προϊστάμενο του τμήματος χορήγησης αδειών της πολεοδομίας, αιτηθείτε εγγράφως απάντησης επί του προκειμένου, ενημερώστε εγγράφως το σύλλογο της ειδικότητάς σας και το ΤΕΕ.
Οι σύλλογοι μας και το ΤΕΕ πρέπει κάποτε να κινήσουν νομικές διαδικασίες κατά όσων δημοσίων υπαλλήλων δεν εφαρμόζουν τη νομοθεσία και ταλαιπωρούν τους πολίτες.

----------

